# Gwen Bailey - how to train a super dog



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I have already got a few puppy care books including The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey. I'm looking for a training book now & have been looking on Amazon at How to train a Super Dog by Gwen Bailey.

Does anyone have it ? And is it just a re-hash of the puppy book or does it contain much more info ?

I'm a bit of a bookaholic & I'd buy hundreds if funds allowed


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got this book, I actually bought it first. To be honest it is a lovely book, lots of lovely pics but it actually has a lot less info, it has pages showing lots of diff breeds as puppies and adults to help you choose which one (so no need for that!) info on bringing puppy home, introductions etc but lots less writing and more pictures, the training has step by step pictures and discriptions, it does add some more trick type training (saying that i'm not sure if other book has them also) like wave and Hi five, playing dead etc. I have an 11 year old son and it was lovely to look through with him. I got mine through 'the book people' they are brilliant for new books - worth seeing how much if you do decide to get it, unless you see it cheap 2nd hand on amazon or e-bay.


----------

